# IH 666 problem



## bangorquicklube (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am new here and hoping this site can help me out some. I recently started farming hay. I have an old Massey Harris I used the first two summers it worked out well for me just SLOW! So I recently found a IH 666. Very nice tractor, it is a gas tractor and runs well, just have to keep the choke almost all the way on to run at wide open throttle. I went threw the carb and cleaned it(4 times now), replace the intake/exhaust gasket. Replaced the carb, replaced the electric fuel valve which is working! tried it on a remote fuel tank with a fuel pump at 6psi. All of these have made no change. It runs perfect up to half throttle then I have to pull the choke to give it anymore throttle. I am baffled. I have worked on cars for 20+ years and never had something like this stump me, but I am here to tell you I am stumped. Any help would be great and thanks in advance! Dan


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

The problem is not in the carb. With the engine running at an idle, use a can of ether spray and spray around the intake ports on the manifold. If it runs on ether, you found the problem, the manifold. 

IH used 2 different manifold gaskets on the 6-cylinder gassers. The 400878R1 is a near paper thin (1/16"?) gasket made of tin. The 69752R1 is a sandwich gasket that is 1/8"-3/16" thick. You may have to pull the manifold off to check it for mounting warpage (it happens). If the manifold is warped, machine it flat and use the 69752R thick gasket.

The other issue to check is to see if you have good fuel flow from the tank. Disconnect the line at the carb and gas should flow out of the line like a fire hose. If not, the tank is causing the problem.

If you need parts, ring me toll free at 1-866-FARMALL (327-6255). I stock both gaskets here.


----------

